# it has been over a year



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

so last week (last Thursday precisely) one year ago i developed an much anxiety followed by unreal feelings (derealization) and out-of-body experiences (depersonalization) from smoking weed. much has happened. sadly it still lingers here and there but i can say that I'm in a better place than i was a year ago.

some good things that had happened in my life are

- i have much less anxiety

- i can enjoy life more

- i traveled to the Northeast this summer

- i got my first job at Sonic

- i can finally drink coffee and wine

- i found a new coffee shop right next to my school which has kick ass soups and coffee (my third cousin also owns it)

- i have been talking to someone i really like

- i went to my first concert Smallpools (tonight actually)

- i have been looking into my future and have been more optimistic about it

some bad things

- i was fired from my job (which I'm not upset about because it was affecting my school work and making my anxiety worse)

- i forgot to take my prozac and that has mildly messed me up

- i have been drifting away from one of some of my friends (which is life i guess)

- i have been stressed out with school again especially anatomy and has made me reconsider the medical field

- i got my first driving ticket

but yeah. I'm happy there is more good stuff than bad!


----------

